# Driver/Shoveler in eastern MA



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm a 20 year old college student on break until Jan 27th and I'm hoping to find some labor work. CDL B with plowing experience. I'll shovel if I have to. I have a pickup without a plow. 

If you need a driver or some gernal labor for plowing or contracting work, then I will be glad to help.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats your name, I am from peabody to and your only a year in front of me I might know who you are..


----------

